# What Will Chris Bosh Do When His Contract Is Up?



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Will he stay in Toronto, where there's little chance of ever getting a legitimate shot at a title, or will he bounce somewhere else for slightly less money?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

well he will be restricted, so he'd have to force a trade. could that happen? i dont think so


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

i think this is a similar situation to lebron except toronto is a year behind cleveland. they have the beginnings of a supporting cast but they need to sign some ppl in free agency (after they trade jalen for anfernee). if they do a decent job of it. bosh stays. if not. bosh will be heading south.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if he leaves he could win a championship quickly but if he stays he would become the centre piece of a franchise who look to be in good stead for the future, so id say if he puts up with a couple more losing seasons guys like joey graham, jose calderon and all the other young guys should mould around him


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

He'll force a trade.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

He'll bolt, because he maintains everything depends on the Raptors getting better on the court. Whether it's plus .500 or reaching the .500 mark, but I don't see their youngsters getting that much better in such a short time. Maybe if they get lucky in free agency, but I doubt they become a sub-par team.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

darknezx said:


> He'll bolt, because he maintains everything depends on the Raptors getting better on the court. Whether it's plus .500 or reaching the .500 mark, but I don't see their youngsters getting that much better in such a short time. Maybe if they get lucky in free agency, but I doubt they become a sub-par team.


i dont think the "youngsters" are the problem on that team. besides bosh, Villanueva is having a comparible rookie season to bosh (perhaps with a slight edge). they have a rookie pg who is averaging 6 assists a game, another rookie who is gradually getting more and more playing time in graham. 

there biggest problem is
jalen rose --- 16mil , 10-3-2
alvin williams ---7mil for next 3yrs, 1pt all season
lamond murray--- 5.2mil and he plays for the nets 
ZO ---- 4.1mil for a few more years, again he plays for another team. 
eric williams - 4mil , 3pts 1 rebound and 1 assist all season.

thats alot of money going to waste


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

If he was smart he will bolt because that franchise sucks they are in semise you could tell because they traded Vince for basically nothing in the future they have no chances of winning come on to the states CB4 where you could make a lot more money.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Go somewhere else


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

naibsel said:


> i think this is a similar situation to lebron except toronto is a year behind cleveland. they have the beginnings of a supporting cast but they need to sign some ppl in free agency (after they trade jalen for anfernee). if they do a decent job of it. bosh stays. if not. bosh will be heading south.


Huh? This is not like Lebron's situation at all. Cleveland is a playoff team. Bosh originally said he'll stay if the Raptors show signs of improvement, so this will go down to the last few games of the year. If they manage a winning streak near the end of the season, that would be signs o improvement. Right now there's no telling where he'll go. Simply put, if the Raptors end the season on losing streak, Bosh is gone.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I think he will leave.... but they just put too much pressure on him... i mean , i live in Canada... and the media always puts him on the spot.. will you stay.. you have a contract soon... and he keeps repeating the same answer.... because obviously.. he doesn't want to be the second most hated Player ( after vince) in Toronto... and his answer is always... if we start winning... i'll stay.... now with their record... what does that tell u?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

He'll sign with Maccabi Tel Aviv


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bosh is going nowhere, i'll bet anything that CB4 will be in T.O for years to come


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Huh? This is not like Lebron's situation at all. Cleveland is a playoff team. Bosh originally said he'll stay if the Raptors show signs of improvement, so this will go down to the last few games of the year. If they manage a winning streak near the end of the season, that would be signs o improvement. Right now there's no telling where he'll go. Simply put, if the Raptors end the season on losing streak, Bosh is gone.


i really hate criticism especially when it stems from ur ignorance. first of all let me have a go at you for ur own ineptness. why does it matter if toronto finishes on a losing when bosh's contract ends in 06-07; 4 yr guaranteed contract for all first rounders, he is in his 3rd year. and then to the point u started ur post with. what part of " is a year behind cleveland" didn't u grasp. u said cleveland was a playoff team, but they weren't last year. they went and signed all those free agents, which is why i said toronto needs to get a better supporting cast. then i gave examples of how they could do so by freeing up CAP space. 

b4 everyone starts saying "sheesh buddy calm down". this guy criticized me, when i had a perfectly valid point, and my points actually said some continuity with the real world. unlike his haemoraging drivel about bosh's contract situation. if u are going to criticize someone, be accurate, otherwise u just look like a fool


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

they might draft rudy gay or adam morrison


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

naibsel said:


> i really hate criticism especially when it stems from ur ignorance. first of all let me have a go at you for ur own ineptness. why does it matter if toronto finishes on a losing when bosh's contract ends in 06-07; 4 yr guaranteed contract for all first rounders, he is in his 3rd year. and then to the point u started ur post with. what part of " is a year behind cleveland" didn't u grasp. u said cleveland was a playoff team, but they weren't last year. they went and signed all those free agents, which is why i said toronto needs to get a better supporting cast. then i gave examples of how they could do so by freeing up CAP space.
> 
> b4 everyone starts saying "sheesh buddy calm down". this guy criticized me, when i had a perfectly valid point, and my points actually said some continuity with the real world. unlike his haemoraging drivel about bosh's contract situation. if u are going to criticize someone, be accurate, otherwise u just look like a fool


The 4th year is a qualifying offer year, so Bosh may get contract offers from other teams and sign with them... and Toronto can match the offer and keep Bosh. 

Ineptness?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bosh will not sign an extension with Toronto unless it is a sign and trade. Toronto would be smart to try to salvage whatever they can from him this summer: get some of the dead weight off of their cap. He hasn't even bothered to give the standard "This is where I want to be" bull**** line. If they start winning? Does anyone see any way possible for this team to start winning by next season? Toronto should not wait until he becomes a RFA because then he is going to force his way out and they will lose control of the process.

My guess is he gets moved this summer for a high lottery pick or two, a young prospect and cap relief. The line will be long because he will be the best available player on the market. My gut tells me he ends up in Chicago to play with Deng.

Just playing around in my head: NY pick in 2006, Chicago's pick in 2006, Sweetney or Chandler, and Ben Gordon or Hinrich for Bosh and filler.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

gian said:


> The 4th year is a qualifying offer year, so Bosh may get contract offers from other teams and sign with them... and Toronto can match the offer and keep Bosh.
> 
> Ineptness?


 i added a suffix onto inept, ironic coz i should have been able to find a better word. i was under the impression that contract extensions could be offered at the end of third year to stop the players becoming restricted free agents in their fourth year eg. tayshaun prince.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

He'll come back to GA


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> If he was smart he will bolt because that franchise sucks they are in semise you could tell because they traded Vince for basically nothing in the future they have no chances of winning come on to the states CB4 where you could make a lot more money.


Perhaps it's because VC screwed them over by demanding a trade publicly and playing like crap after the request?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Bosh will not sign an extension with Toronto unless it is a sign and trade. Toronto would be smart to try to salvage whatever they can from him this summer: get some of the dead weight off of their cap. He hasn't even bothered to give the standard "This is where I want to be" bull**** line. If they start winning? Does anyone see any way possible for this team to start winning by next season? Toronto should not wait until he becomes a RFA because then he is going to force his way out and they will lose control of the process.
> 
> My guess is he gets moved this summer for a high lottery pick or two, a young prospect and cap relief. The line will be long because he will be the best available player on the market. My gut tells me he ends up in Chicago to play with Deng.
> 
> Just playing around in my head: NY pick in 2006, Chicago's pick in 2006, Sweetney or Chandler, and Ben Gordon or Hinrich for Bosh and filler.


whoah, hold on there. NY's pick & Chi pick, both in '06? The Raps would be potentially drafting four top 20 players in one year, after introducing three the year before. the team wants to rebuild through the draft, but that's a little much.

whether Bosh stays or goes the Raps will be a decent playoffs team in three years, maybe two, with Bosh they could be contendors.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

shookem said:


> whoah, hold on there. NY's pick & Chi pick, both in '06? The Raps would be potentially drafting four top 20 players in one year, after introducing three the year before. the team wants to rebuild through the draft, but that's a little much.
> 
> whether Bosh stays or goes the Raps will be a decent playoffs team in three years, maybe two, with Bosh they could be contendors.


Yeah, but think about what they become with that trade:

PG: Jose Calderon / Daniel Gibson?
SG: Ben Gordon / Joey Grahm 
SF: Rudy Gay?
PF: Charlie Villanueva / Nick Fazekas?
C: Lamarcus Aldridge? / Tyson Chandler

Thats a roster for the future.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

There's a good chance he stays in Toronto, but the lure of big money and the Lakers might be enough to get him to leave. Or at least I hope so.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh isn't stupid, like a lot of fans here are. He knows the Raptors are rebuilding, and that they will probably have to take a step or two backwards before they can start moving forward as a young team. 

Sure, I'm worried, like every other Raptor fan that he will bolt.. but I don't believe he will. I don't think he is the type of person who would demand a trade, and especially not publically which would therefore screw his team out of getting close to equal value.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

naibsel said:


> i really hate criticism especially when it stems from ur ignorance. first of all let me have a go at you for ur own ineptness. why does it matter if toronto finishes on a losing when bosh's contract ends in 06-07; 4 yr guaranteed contract for all first rounders, he is in his 3rd year. and then to the point u started ur post with. what part of " is a year behind cleveland" didn't u grasp. u said cleveland was a playoff team, but they weren't last year. they went and signed all those free agents, which is why i said toronto needs to get a better supporting cast. then i gave examples of how they could do so by freeing up CAP space.


Tell me, what team looks better- 04-05 Cavs, who was in some kind of playoff contention, or the 05-06 bottom of the barrel Raptors? What team looked more promising? Who would you rather play for? Not to mention Lebron's home roots in Ohio factor in to some sort of incentive for him to stay. 

So I didn't realize the length of Bosh contract. Same story- They end the season on a light note, or the team does well, Bosh stays. If their new players don't have any impact, Bosh will go. Don't go hostile on me, I'm just disagreeing (sp?) with your point.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised at how lopsided this poll is. This team is playing with three rookies (Calderon, Charlie V, Graham) , two second year players (Bonner, Araujo) and Chris Bosh who is in his 3rd year. There is obviously going to be some growing pains along the way, but this team really isn't as bad as their record would indicate. They are 6-7 in the month of December, where they have beaten teams like New Jersey, Orlando and Houston on the road. What I'm trying to say is that they're playing a lot better than they were in November, and the young guys are developing rather quickly. Personally, I think Chris Bosh understands that this team is rebuilding, but they have a nice, young solid core of guys right now. They'll have two more 1st round picks in next years draft, followed by finally getting some cap space the year after. Also, that's the year where their highly touted prospect, Roko Ukic is set to play in the NBA. 

Either way, the thought of the Raptors even thinking of trading Bosh this off-season is simply foolish. I think they will surprise some people next year. I'm not saying that they'll make the playoffs, but they'll be competitive, that's for sure. That should be a good indication to Bosh that this team is indeed moving in the right direction.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bosh said himself that it will depend on if toronto starts to win wether or not he will stay. So right now its up in the air. But me personally i think he's going to stay, that organization isnt that dumb to let 2 star players go for nothing without getting something in return and he's a restricted free agent so they'll just match anything any other team offers


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, Bosh's future in TO will only last up until '07 until he signs the dotted line, but as any raptor fan I'm feverishly hoping he will resign. Though it is one of the most important situations for this franchise to date, I'm not guaranteeing that he'll be here with the rest of the rookies for the long haul past '07.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Chris Bosh will be a raptor for at LEAST the next 5 years. 

Book it, Quote me... w/e... I can absolutely gaurantee this. The new CBA makes it very difficult for a player coming off his rookie contract to leave a team. Chris Bosh is too smart to leave Toronto.

Where would he go, L.A.. and have 2 players commanding 35 Million in contracts. Chris is not leaving, and IF he does leave, it will not be on his own terms. :greatjob:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmmm...i wasnt on this site back in 2002-2003, but my gut tells me people were sayign the same thing abuot Vince? im probably rigth. Chris Bosh is not going anywhere...he is goign to remain a raptor....

the truth of the matter is, most of the poster in here (other then the raps fans, you no who u are), dont no nor care about what is going on in toronto, because u are under the imppresion that we suck right now, and just because we drafted araujo and suck that we are not going anywhere in the future, but to tell u the truth, our GM is much smarter then u all and me, he drafted 3 rookies who in the top 10, one undrafted, and the other 2 with the 7th and 16th pick, if that doesnt show u that he has an eye for talent, i dont no what does. and as for Calderon, he got him to sign with TO, over championship contending teams like Detroit(albeit, he wouldnt play in detroit, and would here) 

another thing is, we have another 2 good picks this year, our own in the 1-7 range again, and Denver's who will be in the 11-20 range, what will babock do with those? that remains to be seen but he will do somethign positive im sure of that. that would potentially leave us with 7-8 core group of players who are young and talented.

lets not forget the fleecing tha happened this summer, rafer alston for Mike James? James is balling out of his mind rigth now, and paying very well, houston got jacked in that trade, another great move by Babcock, does anybody mention this, NOPE NOT AT ALL, sure the araujo and mourning situations were bad, but im sure even RC Buford has made some mistakes. 

and finally, all these postives young players are wonderfull, but lets not forget the MASSIVE amount of cap space we will have come summer after this one, so lets factor this out 

Young Core of players + HUGE cap space= one hell of a good team starting in 07-08

im sure Bosh knows this, and the raptors brass will let him know this if he doesnt already. 

ohh by the wayy, all this equals to Bosh staying....eat our hearts out...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I hope he stays in T dot O cuz he's all we got! Our team is crap. Sam Mitchell is an idiot but a media darling. If he was coaching the Leafs he would have been ousted long ago. Babcock is getting better but if he doesn't get Bosh to sign (which includes building a team that Bosh was to play on) he better be fired.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

he should have been fired since tt vince carter trade


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think he will get a MAX deal.It'll probably be the team he decides to play for paying him too.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Tell me, what team looks better- 04-05 Cavs, who was in some kind of playoff contention, or the 05-06 bottom of the barrel Raptors? What team looked more promising? Who would you rather play for? Not to mention Lebron's home roots in Ohio factor in to some sort of incentive for him to stay.


ok im over the hostility, but every idiot on espn think that lebron isn't as good as wade or carmello coz his team hasn't been to playoffs yet, so in that light. it doesn't matter if u lose by an inch or a mile, its still a L. 

and right now id obviously take cleveland, but as to who look more promising. besides the fact that toronto can only go up (we hope), they got villanueva, graham, calderon and bonner to a lesser extent. plus rudy gay soon enough. cleveland has got lebron and a bunch of role playing veterans (snow, Z, marshall, jones). there future (pavlovic, varejao (sp?)) doesn't look as promising. oh except for the dude getting all the triple doubles


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> hmmmm...i wasnt on this site back in 2002-2003, but my gut tells me people were sayign the same thing abuot Vince? im probably rigth. *Chris Bosh is not going anywhere...he is goign to remain a raptor....*
> 
> the truth of the matter is, most of the poster in here (other then the raps fans, you no who u are), dont no nor care about what is going on in toronto, because u are under the imppresion that we suck right now, and just because we drafted araujo and suck that we are not going anywhere in the future, but to tell u the truth, our GM is much smarter then u all and me, he drafted 3 rookies who in the top 10, one undrafted, and the other 2 with the 7th and 16th pick, if that doesnt show u that he has an eye for talent, i dont no what does. and as for Calderon, he got him to sign with TO, over championship contending teams like Detroit(albeit, he wouldnt play in detroit, and would here)
> 
> ...



what are you suddenly his agent or his mom? has he ever hinted he will stay in toronto?.. all he says is that if we start winning... ill stay... do they look like a team who can win ( at most 20 games this season?)... I don't see Bosh staying in TO.... he just didn't say it so he would get jackhamered by the Toronto media... and they always put him on the spot...Chris bosh wants to leave.. but wants to leave on good terms.. not like what happened to VC.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> he should have been fired since tt vince carter trade



Hey, why would u say that? Raptors's management and front office is one of the best in the NBA!!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> what are you suddenly his agent or his mom? has he ever hinted he will stay in toronto?.. all he says is that if we start winning... ill stay... do they look like a team who can win ( at most 20 games this season?)... I don't see Bosh staying in TO.... he just didn't say it so he would get jackhamered by the Toronto media... and they always put him on the spot...*Chris bosh wants to leave*.. but wants to leave on good terms.. not like what happened to VC.


what are you suddenly his agent or his mom? has he ever hinted he wishes to leave Toronto?

take ur own advice homie....u loose ur credibilty telling me something and mere sentences later, do the exact same thing....

and no im not his agent nor his mother, but all things point to this team making considerable strides in the future, barring things that are out of the control of the raptors brass (injuries things of that nature), and how i no these strides will happen? read my post and maybe ull understand, so by Chris Bosh's logic, "as long as i see improvement" he will see improvement, we have already taken huge strides this season , next season and the one after that will be the same thing....and this team will continue to get better, and again from his logic he should sign back with us, b/c we are showing him what he wants


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> he should have been fired since tt vince carter trade


Maybe it was because of VC publicly demanding a trade, and then playing poorly after the trade demand, and also the fact that teams were a bit hesitant due to VC's injury history? 

Give Babcock some credit. The team is rebuilding right now, and judging by how well the team's rookies are doing this year, the future does look pretty bright IMO.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'm fairly confident he'll stick around. For starters, there's clearly the "the man" factor and the fact that he can make a boatload more money staying with Toronto than going elsewhere. 

Toronto are promising enough (are capitalising pretty decently upon that, IMO, thus far this season) to appeal to Bosh. In many ways, Toronto is a lot like the anti-Chicago with plenty of young talent, except that it is distributed more towards the bigs (Bosh, Villaneuva, Graham). Calderon doesn't look to shabby either. They have a pretty decent starting point for a fast rise up the power rankings in the coming years with those two quality bigs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I won't pretend I am doing anything but guessing.

IMO the problem with the T Dot "is on the rise" theory is that people assume their players will continue to improve at a steady rate toward being real good players. Calderon is good, so is CV, and Graham but Mike James looks like a player on this crap *** team and he is a bench player on any playoff contending team. Minutes and shots mask a lot of player's shortcomings. I don't see all the potential on this team except for Bosh. This team is 2-3 years away...BEST CASE SCENARIO. That is for playoff contention. He might do the UTEP 2 step...take the extension then force your way out.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> I won't pretend I am doing anything but guessing.
> 
> IMO the problem with the T Dot "is on the rise" theory is that people assume their players will continue to improve at a steady rate toward being real good players. Calderon is good, so is CV, and Graham but Mike James looks like a player on this crap *** team and he is a bench player on any playoff contending team. Minutes and shots mask a lot of player's shortcomings. I don't see all the potential on this team except for Bosh. This team is 2-3 years away...BEST CASE SCENARIO. That is for playoff contention. He might do the UTEP 2 step...take the extension then force your way out.


yeah but James is gone after this year anyways, so don't include him in the 'on the rise' theory.

Babcock will simply to do more then any other GM to get Chris to stay. Why do think Mitchell hasn't been fired yet? He doesn't want to give Chris the "I had three coaches" excuse.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> He hasn't even bothered to give the standard "This is where I want to be" bull**** line.


Actually he has. Either way, he's restricted. He ain't goin nowhere.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

I think he will end up staying. You hear alot of people judging if he's going or staying on how good they are this season which is stupid. They aren't good this season and no one expected them to be good this season. In fact this season the worse they are the better so that they can snag a differance maker in the draft. They already have two young players to build around in Bosh and Villanueva plus a couple other guys that can be pretty good in Graham and Calderon. Roko Ukic there second round pick was also a huge steal imo and will be a very good player for them. Then if they can draft LaMarcus Aldridge, Rudy Gay or Adam Morrison with there top pick and maybe Maurice Ager with Denver's pick and you have a great foundation for the future. 

C- Aldridge, Araujo
Pf- Bosh, Sow
Sf- Villa, Graham
Sg- Ager, Mo P
Pg- Calderon, Ukic

Yes that's an extremely young starting 5 but it's also talented as hell and a great core for the future. Then the next year they clear a ton of caproom and can bring in some good young role players to fit with that terrific starting 5.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

matt! said:


> Will he stay in Toronto, where there's little chance of ever getting a legitimate shot at a title, or will he bounce somewhere else for slightly less money?


HAHA at the "little chance" comment...

sure, the Raps have the worst record in the league BUT all it takes is one draft, one offseason to turn a pretender into a contender....to say that a couple of years from now the Raptors would have shown little to no progression as a franchise is ridiculous...all teams have their ups and downs, heck you'd know that being in the NY/NJ area with your franchises...

with regards to Bosh, if the franchise is knocking at a playoff spot come the end of his contract, I'd expect him to resign...


----------



## Mr. Bold (Nov 17, 2005)

NeoSamurai said:


> HAHA at the "little chance" comment...
> 
> sure, the Raps have the worst record in the league BUT all it takes is one draft, one offseason to turn a pretender into a contender....to say that a couple of years from now the Raptors would have shown little to no progression as a franchise is ridiculous...all teams have their ups and downs, heck you'd know that being in the NY/NJ area with your franchises...
> 
> with regards to Bosh, if the franchise is knocking at a playoff spot come the end of his contract, I'd expect him to resign...


you said it....

i hate the fact these people think that Raps will never improve. From where we are, we can only get better. 

And Bosh will stay!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> what are you suddenly his agent or his mom? has he ever hinted he wishes to leave Toronto?
> 
> take ur own advice homie....u loose ur credibilty telling me something and mere sentences later, do the exact same thing....
> 
> and no im not his agent nor his mother, but all things point to this team making considerable strides in the future, barring things that are out of the control of the raptors brass (injuries things of that nature), and how i no these strides will happen? read my post and maybe ull understand, so by Chris Bosh's logic, "as long as i see improvement" he will see improvement, we have already taken huge strides this season , next season and the one after that will be the same thing....and this team will continue to get better, and again from his logic he should sign back with us, b/c we are showing him what he wants



ok you got me, me i shouldn't have said he wants to leave... but the guy is certainly doesnt look happy.... i watch most of the raptors games..... and no he didn't see if i see improvement... he said if we start winning... heik u can see improvement as much as u want... and stll loose...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> ok you got me, me i shouldn't have said he wants to leave... but the guy is certainly doesnt look happy.... i watch most of the raptors games..... and no he didn't see if i see improvement... he said if we start winning... heik u can see improvement as much as u want... and stll loose...


 The hell kind of argument is this? The same could be applied to any player in any situation, anywhere!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The hell kind of argument is this? The same could be applied to any player in any situation, anywhere!



Well this is a bit diffrent situation because he has a contract coming up.... i said he doesn't look happy so why would he want to stay in a situation where he wont prolly win more than 15 games this season....he always repeats how he is willing to stay if they start winning... do you see them start winning suddenly and end up a .500 team?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> Well this is a bit diffrent situation because he has a contract coming up.... i said he doesn't look happy so why would he want to stay in a situation where he wont prolly win more than 15 games this season....he always repeats how he is willing to stay if they start winning... do you see them start winning suddenly and end up a .500 team?


 I don't see numbers, I see a plan. And as long as Chris sees that plan, and that plan becomes reality, I see no reason to worry.

And yes, that plan includes the Raptors being an above .500 team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Actually he has. Either way, he's restricted. He ain't goin nowhere.



So when he becomes a RFA and says he does not want to play in Toronto you think they will force him to take the tender offer? Get real. Next season is the last season that Toronto will be in control of the situation.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I don't see numbers, I see a plan. And as long as Chris sees that plan, and that plan becomes reality, I see no reason to worry.
> 
> And yes, that plan includes the Raptors being an above .500 team.



and you think the raptors will be an above .500 team any time before bosh's contract is up?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> and you think the raptors will be an above .500 team any time before bosh's contract is up?


yess why not??? we have 3 awesome rookies, and a potential numbver 1 pick, so yes i do see this team getting better, will they? thats for time to tell


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 14, 2005)

bosh's contract will be up next year, right? if so, then i don't think the raps will be above .500 by that time. i just don't think that even a #1 pick in the 2006 draft would make that much of an impact. it's not exaclty a strong draft.

of course we might see some huge improvements from bosh & co. and significant contribution from the draft pick, and i would be proven wrong. but i don't think that's very likely.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> So when he becomes a RFA and says he does not want to play in Toronto you think they will force him to take the tender offer? Get real. Next season is the last season that Toronto will be in control of the situation.


 Want me to get real? Nah man, I already got real... how bout I give you some real instead... Bosh is under contract with us until at 2007, and in that offseason he'll be a RFA. The Raptors can offer him the most money, giving them the most leverage when it comes to signing him. The Raptors can also match any contract he receives, or at the very least, pull a sign-and-trade. That is if they even let it get to that point. They can sign the dude to an extension this coming summer and forego that whole thing.

Again, he can get the most money with the Raptors. Why would he turn down a max contract extension in 2006, and then again turn down a max contract in 2007? He won't take the tender because it's just plain stupid. If he threatens to take the tender, the Raptors will sign-and-trade him. That's the worst case scenario.

Either way, it doesn't matter if the Raptors are a .500 team or not by 2007. Like I said, I don't think about numbers with this team... if by 2007 he thinks the team built around him with draft picks and free agent signings is a good team, he'll stick with us. Babcock has already shown he won't go for any quick fixes or band-aid signings. This team is rebuilding, and with rebuilding comes crappiness. But it's not like the Raps are stuck in the mud. And that, my friend, is real.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

matt! said:


> Will he stay in Toronto, where there's little chance of ever getting a legitimate shot at a title, or will he bounce somewhere else for slightly less money?


The year before they drafted Duncan, the Spurs were a bottom-of-the-pack team with an aging veteran star and a weak supporting cast.

And about the improvement- it's not what you/us/fans see, it's what Bosh sees. If he sees any sort of improvement (staff change/positive results in practice...dunno), he'll stay. I haven't even voted in case yall was wondering.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

HK-47 said:


> bosh's contract will be up next year, right? if so, then i don't think the raps will be above .500 by that time. i just don't think that even a #1 pick in the 2006 draft would make that much of an impact. it's not exaclty a strong draft.
> 
> of course we might see some huge improvements from bosh & co. and significant contribution from the draft pick, and i would be proven wrong. but i don't think that's very likely.


i put absolutely no merit in what u think is a strong draft class, nor would i on any other poster, would u have thought Charlie V wold be doing so well?? Did anybody say hey Channing Frye is going to be this good? Did anybody say Chris Paul is a lock for the ROY??? Most people were living with the fact that Marvin Williams, was a good choice for atlanta, even with all the swingment they have alreay!!!! The fact is the lottery can change a team forever, look at what happened to CLeveland, Denver, Toronto when they traded and picked up VC in 98! Did anybody think that the Chicago Bulls would become one of the best teams in history by picking Michael Jordan??? the answer to ALL MY QUESTIONS IS NO, nobody knows how good a player until they see him play, for all we know Rudy gay could be the next Scottie Pippen of the next Isiah Rider, so yes i do think wiht a number one draft pick the Raptors can make a full turnaround next year


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

He'll stay


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Bosh isn't a dumass. The Raptors are improving right now. They were pathetic in November and .500 in December. Bosh knows this too, and he also knows that the young players are just going to get better and we also have another high draft pick coming up. The team can only get better and they are already doing that. There's really no reason for him to leave when Toronto has a very bright future coming up very soon.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

especially when they might gey rudy gay or aldridige to help


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> especially when they might gey rudy gay or aldridige to help


yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?


Ah-HA!


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?


Just like Kwame Brown, Mike Olowakandi, Kenyon Martin, Stromile Swift, Daruis Miles, Ty Chandler, Jay Williams, Mike Dunleavy, and all those other top 3 picks that were supposed to be turing franchises around.

Any day now...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

matt! said:


> Just like Kwame Brown, Mike Olowakandi, Kenyon Martin, Stromile Swift, Daruis Miles, Ty Chandler, Jay Williams, Mike Dunleavy, and all those other top 3 picks that were supposed to be turing franchises around.
> 
> Any day now...


I think the Nets did alright with Martin.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?



No but Bogut has done wonders for the Bucks and Paul seems to be holding his own in NO.

I'd just like to report the Raptors were .500 in December.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?


 Nobody ever said a high pick "should" or "will" put them over the top... but the possibility is definitely there. Personally I'm not baking on a superstar to come from the next draft, but we will be in a great position to greatly improve our team around Bosh with a high pick.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

He's not going anywhere. too big of a risk to turn down a max deal to try and leave a team.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> yep...that should put them over the top...I mean Marvin Williams put Atlanta over the top didn't he?


The point is that the potential is there for the Raptors to improve with a high draft pickk. Marvin Williams has not made an immediate impact, I'm sure his impact would be greater if he wasn't behind three other swingmen. You can look at Chris Paul and see the impact he has had, thus the potential does exist to improve; no one is sayinig there are any guarantees. 

Plus the Raptors are 7-7 in December compared to 1-15 in November, which was expected as the Raptors have three rookies playing significant minutes, thus it would take time for them to adjust to the NBA game and gel as team.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

nugzhomer said:


> He's not going anywhere. too big of a risk to turn down a max deal to try and leave a team.


Exactly, when was the last time a RFA turned down a max deal to take the qualifying offer? A player is not going to turn down a max deal, and take the qualifying offer and play for year while risk getting a career ending injury.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> So when he becomes a RFA and says he does not want to play in Toronto you think they will force him to take the tender offer? Get real. Next season is the last season that Toronto will be in control of the situation.


Think you are the one that needs to "get real." Star young players coming off their rookie deals are all going to resign unless they don't like money. Now whether or not they cry that they want to be traded 2 years later is the question. Bosh is resigning even if they are a 5 win team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If I'm Bosh, I want to play on a better team, but getting a max contract to be the #1 option and building block of a franchise ain't bad.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

bump

hmm...I though Bosh was going to leave..lol fools.


----------

